# Targeting Togs



## bendingrod (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey guys... Thursday seems like a perfect opportunity to hit up the springtime bite that has approached...we are going to the bend and other spots to try our flattie luck....we would like to hit up some togs also, i understand that the second island and the pilings are a good spot. Can you guys throw me some general bait choice for these togs...HAVeNT been togging since i was a teenager..want ONE ...lol

What's the options for bait, location around that area for togs ? 2nd island, Triangles what about Cape Henry wreck...what bait is ideal for them..Crabs or clam...where can i get a good deal for clams or crabs ?



Thanks guys:fishing:

Bendingrod


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Green crab is the best bait for togs. Clam works too but, I always got more black sea bass with clam than tog. Tog are great bait stealers so remember that as soon as the rod tip twitches and you get that first bump bump to set the hook quick. I love me some tog!


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I like fiddlers, oceans east has em. Use a sigle dropper loop style rig with a #4 j hook. No circle hooks, Try the pilons, make sure you fish at slack tide or the end of one tide, fish through slack and unitl it starts moving too fast for em to bite. Hit up the island but they move allot, if you can anchor and catch em great. But I find myself constanlyfollowing them. Hit the pilons, people will say got to pilon #whatever but it doesn't matter. They are on every pilon on that bridge. You may catch one or two and then move to the next and keep sliding down the bridge till you get your limit. The CH wreck will hold plenty, basically anywhere that has structure will hold Togs. As soon as they hit reel hard, especially if your wreck fishing so you don't get hung up. Please report back, I'll be out soon. Workign on my throttle linkage and remote control now though. Dig ol' dang linkage man!  Please let us know if you get any.


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

bendingrod - saw a few boats togging around the 2nd island. how did you do? weather was beautiful, flounder bite was slow but we did manage 3 keepers plus a citation.


----------

